# Luchando contra una heladera.



## diabolisis

Bueno, el asunto va asi; tengo una heladera, marca siam, de esas que la gente te dice que son viejas, pero son las mejores y no de defraudan nunca. (Esta debe ser la excepcion)

Esta heladera paso un tiempo mal enchufada, en un toma donde, se apagaba y se prendia paulatinamente si se movia el cable. Al fijar el toma para que no se mueva, volvimos a enchufar la heladera.

Al rato, a heladera dejo de funcionar, al conectarse, el motor intenta arrancar y luego se frena, la heladera hace un pequeño chasquido cronico, en una frecuencia fija, como el sonido de un rele pequeño. Con un amigo teniamos la idea de que quiza la proteccion de temperatura esta arruinada y no deja encender el motor. Pero no estoy seguro.

Soy tecnico, pero en mi vida abri una heladera. Alguien tiene mas experiencia en estos asuntos ?


----------



## Helminto G.

creo que no es tema de electronica, pero yo reparo lo que tenga reparacion asi que concejos no estan de mas, checa el cableado y burla todo el sistema solo conecta el motor, solo prueba no lo dejes conectado asi que se daña


----------



## Fogonazo

Si tiene capacitor de arranque, revisalo, también revisa el relee de arranque que devería estar adosado a la "Bocha", mira que no tenga falso-contactos y que este bien conectado al motor, también puedes revisar que el termostato no presente signos de chisporroteo.
Si esto no dio buen resultado, el motor "Falleció"


----------



## Helminto G.

caray que bueno que haya expertos, gracias por corregirme fogo


----------



## diabolisis

Muchas gracias!, hace unos dias abri la heladera y le hice algunas pruebas. La heladera enfria hasta los 5 minutos y luego comienza a hacer el sonido del que les hablaba. Enfria durante ese tiempo a la perfeccion, por lo que, considero que es imposible que sea el motor o los caños.

Anote el modelo, es una SIAM modelo NH-8, numero de serie: 766980, dado que no es el motor estaba pensando en pasar a testear el capacitor de arranque, el relee y el termostato. 

En cuanto al capacitor y el relee, los logre ubicar rapidamente al costado del motor, cuando lo desatornille de debajo del aparato, pero en cuanto al termostato, donde deberia buscarlo ?

De cualquier manera voy a necesitar ubicar las planillas de datos de tanto el relee como el capacitor, hay algun lugar donde pueda consultar las especificaciones de los componentes de este modelo en especifico de heladeras siam ?


----------



## DJ DRACO

exactamente...lo primero a revisar es el cable, capacitor, bobina de arranque, conexiones...

luego a mirar el maldito y siempre rompible termostato.


----------



## ibdali

realmente de heladeras no se mucho, pero si ves que esta todo ok, te recomendaría que te fijes en el aparatito(que no se como se llama) que esta en el interior de la misma, ya que es este quien la controla.


----------



## el-rey-julien

buenisimas esas heladeras ,yo cambiaria termostato siempre se rompen,como dijo el compañero djdraco


----------



## Eduardo

diabolisis dijo:


> ...En cuanto al capacitor y el relee, los logre ubicar rapidamente al costado del motor, cuando lo desatornille de debajo del aparato, pero en cuanto al termostato, donde deberia buscarlo ?


El termostato esta dentro de la heladera. Es donde esta la perilla con que regulas mas o menos frio. Lo "normal" es que se le arruinen los contactos.

Como del termostato sale un cañito de cobre que termina en el congelador, es probable que para sacarlo tengas que descongelar primero la heladera.

EDITO:  Que bol...  que vas a descongelar si justamente no funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiale relay de arranque y térmico que estan enchufados al costado de la bocha, y el capacitor de arranque. Llevate anotados los datos de la chapita de la bocha, eso y el relay y térmico en mano alcanzan para comprarlos nuevos (son de 1/6 o 1/5 de hp generalmente).

Si arranca, por ahora no le des bola al termostato.


----------



## DJ DRACO

por eso mismo...es que antes de cambiar las cosas...es mejor testear que no esten rotas..

pues si andan, cambiarlas es gastar dinero al p***

y efectivamente como dijo eduardo (mi tocayo) el termostato es un pequeño aaratito con varios contactos (unos 4 creo) y un tubito muy fino soldado (que se encarga de traerle el frio) asi este aparatito corta la corriente de la bocha...

saludos.


----------



## diabolisis

Entonces, hay alguna manera de conseguir las hojas de datos de los componentes cercanos al motor para testearlos antes de desarmar inutilmente el congelador ?


----------



## Josefe17

Prueba puenteando el termostato a ver si es eso lo que falla. Déjala como 30 min a ver si va normalmente. Si es así, cambialo, sino, sigue hacia el compresor.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## diabolisis

Si, exactamente eso planeo hacer si la parte que ya desarme funciona bien...

Pero nadie sabe como testear el relee antes de desarmar el congelador ?


----------



## diabolisis

Esta bien, cambio la pregunta, Alguien sabe si puedo conseguir las hojas de datos o el los nombres de los componentes de la heladera teniendo el numero de serie ?


----------



## Tomasito

El relé para probarlo, te fijás de cuanto es la bobina (seguramente 220vca). Testeás los contactos con el tester, después conectás la tensión a la bobina, y testeás los contactos de nuevo.

Con el termostato es parecido, testeás los contactos, y o forzas el cierre de los contactos manualmente, o enfriando el termostato, y volvés a medir.


Para el capacitor, necesitás un capacímetro. Llevalo a una casa de electricidad (no de electrónica, los capacitores esos los venden en casas de electricidad) que te lo miden si son _gauchos_.


----------



## Barry Lyndon

diabolisis dijo:


> Esta bien, cambio la pregunta, Alguien sabe si puedo conseguir las hojas de datos o el los nombres de los componentes de la heladera teniendo el numero de serie ?


 Diabolisis,creo que el sgte.Tutorial te servira : http://dometicenviro.com/marinerefrigerator/PDFs/L-2120S.pdf    y revisa el sgte.catalogo/Nros.de Partes: http://www.denek.com/diagramas/Refrigeradores-de-Importacion.pdf


----------



## Josefe17

Para todos los que le interese, una heladera es un frigorífico, refrigerador o nevera, no una máquina para hacer helados como creía.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tomasito dijo:


> El relé para probarlo, te fijás de cuanto es la bobina (seguramente 220vca). Testeás los contactos con el tester, después conectás la tensión a la bobina, y testeás los contactos de nuevo.
> 
> Con el termostato es parecido, testeás los contactos, y o forzas el cierre de los contactos manualmente, o enfriando el termostato, y volvés a medir.
> 
> 
> Para el capacitor, necesitás un capacímetro. Llevalo a una casa de electricidad (no de electrónica, los capacitores esos los venden en casas de electricidad) que te lo miden si son _gauchos_.


 
*Tomasito* , los motocompresores (bochas) tienen relés amperométricos y no voltimetricos , o sea que van en serie con el bobinado de trabajo.
Durante el arranque el motor consume como seis veces más , lo que acciona dicho relay que le dará corriente entonces al bobinado de arranque (puede ser a través de un capacitor de arranque opcional). Una vez que el motor arranca la corriente se normaliza y eso no alcanza para sostener el relay que despega y desconecta al bobinado de arranque.

Con ésta argucia se logra darle un toquecito al bobinado de arranque durante medio segundo nada mas para el arranque.

En cuanto al capacitor de arranque su función es producir un mayor desfasaje eléctrico que mejore el arranque y a su vez limitar corriente en bobinados que se están empezando a deteriorar al comportarse como una impedancia capacitiva en serie. 

El capacitor tiene su valor y aislación impresos ... no requiere capacímetro .

Es común que se hagan nidos de cucarachitas dentro de dichos relés (casita calentita) lo cuán fastidia su funcionamiento , si el relé no pega , el motor no arranca , si en cambio se queda pegado , arranca pero con otro ruido ya que no logra alcanzar las RPM, y como consume más el protector térmico corta , a los segundos , el protector reconecta e intenta un nuevo arranque que no logrará ya que si estuvo trabajando el compresor tiene presión en la alta y nesesitará de 3 a 5 minutos para nivelar presiones y lograr arrancar nuevamente . Entonces la heladera queda haciendo los famosos "clics" 

*Diabolisis* creo que te estás complicando demasiado con "_las planillas de datos de tanto el relee como el capacitor_" ya que llevando relé, térmico y capacitor en mano , en cualquier casa de refrigeración te lo resuelven a simple vista .


----------



## Tomasito

Ah, la verdad no sabía que trabajaban por corriente. De echo solo conozco encendido de motores por capacitor en serie, nunca llegué a ver uno con relé también.

Lo de que el capacitor lleva el valor impreso ya lo sabía, pero el capacímetro es para saber si está fuera de valor el capacitor 
Por ejemplo, el otro día tenia el ventilador de techo que giraba despaciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiito (unas 100rpm), y saqué el capacitor (2.5uF), lo medí con el capacímetro, y daba 0.70uF. Compré otro de 2.5uFx400V, y voila, salió andando en toda su gloria.


----------



## diabolisis

Bueno, creo que jamas recibi tanta ayuda en mi vida. Muchas gracias a todos. Estuve haciendole pruebas al automatico y me resultoq ue no funcionaba adecuadamente, hoy temprano lo cambie y creo que esta funcionando bien nuevamente, si sin embargo llega a presentar de nuevo el corte y el tic, tic, recurrente, estimo entonces que revisare el relee y ya no deberia haber mas dudas. Mañana les confirmo, pero desde ya, muchas gracias por la ayuda. Creo que era el por que de ese relee lo unico que no me cerraba sobre el funcionamiento de la heladera, gracias dosmetros !



Si, definitivamente funciona. Gracias!


----------



## Helminto G.

felicidadez!! ahora tienes una heladera que conoces pieza por pieza


----------



## diabolisis

Y que fallo nuevamente! Al cambiar el automatico la heladera fuciono cierto tiempo y luego el click volvio a suceder. Al parecer habia problemas con el relee. Y tuve que cambiarlo, Es posible que eso sea lo que haya estropeado el automatico ? Un falso contacto en el relee ? Por que ahora tengo el relee funcionando y 2 automaticos que no funcionan, el que cambie y el nuevo. Lo mas extraño es que el primero no corta, y que el segundo, jamas deja pasar corriente !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bueno , lo importante es que tenés la bocha andando y enfriando, que es lo que define si la heladera sirve o no . 

Lo del automático es una tontera !

El automático nuevo es de dos terminales o tres ? Porque los de 3 según el fabricante tienen los terminales acomodados distinto y deberías probarlo con el tester.

Lo testeas también encendido y puesto a un cuarto de escala , le ensamblás 3 cables y lo metes completo dentro de otro freezer andando , cerrás la puerta sacando los cables afuera. 

¡ A trabaljar !


----------



## fernandob

hola, si mal no recuerdo uno puede ELIMINAR TODO , hacer un arranque manual, como puso 2 metros con un pulsador un toque , una vez que arrranco queda la bobina de trabajo sola con tension.

uno asi elimina todo .

ruido ?? de la bocha seria al frenar los amortiguadores.
lo interesante es si corta como dices......si esa es la falla solo debes ver donde corto (circuito abierto) , si es el automatico o el termico.
si es el termico puede estar el compresor medio for fai.(bobinado mal , medio en corto espiras) .....

por eso mejor probarla directo, en la web debe haber circuitos , es MUY SENCILLA: 
la bobina de trabajo y la de arranque, el capacitor por ahi.

el automatico es como una tecla on off.
busca el circuito .

las demas cosas : termico , rele amp, y auto, son cosas que podes abrir y ver si lso contactos estan hechos pelota, pero como dije , podes probar sin ellos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

una pregunta y la bocha que temperatura tiene cuando esta funcionando¿


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hace mucho tiempo los barnices soportaban solo 80ºC , despuès aparecieron los de 120ºC y actualmente andan por los 180ºC de trabajo.

Así que las antiguas funcionan a algo de 65ºC y las actuales andarán quizás por los 90ºC o más.


----------



## diabolisis

Lo que falla es el automatico, pero dudo que sea la causa sino el sintoma. Desde el ultimo mensaje volvi a cambiarlo. Funciono bien hasta que en un momento corto y jamas volvio a dejar pasar corriente. jamas, en ninguna temperatura. Probe por continuidad, y nada. Exactamente lo que le habia pasado al anterior. Sin embargo, para este entonces habia cambiado el termico. Asi que, me quedo sin explicacion alguna de qeu es lo que me esta destruyendo los automaticos. Estimo que la unica causa restante es el motor ? si el capacitor anduviera mal el motor no arrancaria, hay manera de que un desperfecto en el motor queme el automatico ?

( a estas alturas creo que ya es imposible tener tanta mala suerte. )


----------



## el-rey-julien

por ay el automatico que compraste vino fallado,puede pasar.
si es el simtoma quiere decir que tu bocha esta consumiendo mucha corrientes y eso quizas quemaria los contactos del automatico


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá de comprar el automatico en otro lado !


----------



## el-rey-julien

se me ocurre pensar que como la bocha se mueve mucho cuando arranca ,no estara poniendo en corto algun cable ¿tambien puede ser no¿


----------



## fracorca

Siento llegar tan tarde al debate, te mando el funcionamiento de un refrigerador y me gustarÍa saber si tu heladora lleva ventilador y radiador porque si el ventilador no funciona bien, no refrigera y salta por alta,y si el radiador esta sucio ocurre lo mismo, si todo esto esta bien y sigue saltando el tÉrmico de protecciÓn del motor en caliente, el motor esta mal.  ParecÍa que este tema no iba a tener aceptaciÓn. Un saludo.


----------



## Josefe17

Buen tutorial Fracorca. Cuesta encontar cosas decentes.
A Diablolisis, prueba a medir la resistencia del devanado de *trabajo*. Tiene que ser igual a la tensión al cuadrado partida la potencia del aparato, más o menos, a ver así si el devanado está mal. También prueba continuidad a masa a ver si deriva algo.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola FOREROS

me reglaron una heladera *patrick*, porque dicen que corta cada 2 minutos y arranca de nuevo estuve leyendo y generalmente es el protector térmico según el que arregla heladeras aca en gesell dice que es la presión.  que porque tiene mucha presión no funca 

..en fin. Pensaba *¿Que pasa y puenteo el protector ese externo y lo dejo directo?* *explota*



saludos y booooom para todos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si tenés pinza amperométrica medile el consumo , maso dos amperes

O puede ser que se quede pegado el relé de arranque . . . y arranca cada 30 segundos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés pinza amperométrica medile el consumo , maso dos amperes
> 
> O puede ser que se quede pegado el relé de arranque . . . y arranca cada 30 segundos



es el que esta arriba de la imagen ?? y el bendito PTC  para que sirve en los motores


----------



## DOSMETROS

Relé amperométrico , al dar corriente y el motor detenido , circulan al menos 10 Ampères , acciona el relé , arranca el motor y el consuma baja a dos amperes , el relé suelta.

PTC = al de la bobina desmagnetizadora , conecta , se calienta inmediatamente y desconecta , cumple la misma misión que el relé bobinado.

Probá de darle a linea y trabajo y con un cablecito chispeas trabajo con arranque , debe arrancar , y te fijas que pasa , dejale puesto el térmico


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Relé amperométrico , al dar corriente y el motor detenido , circulan al menos 10 Ampères , acciona el relé , arranca el motor y el consuma baja a dos amperes , el relé suelta.
> 
> PTC = al de la bobina desmagnetizadora , conecta , se calienta inmediatamente y desconecta , cumple la misma misión que el relé bobinado.
> 
> Probá de darle a linea y trabajo y con un cablecito chispeas trabajo con arranque , debe arrancar , y te fijas que pasa , dejale puesto el térmico




pos no se  no veo ningún relay  lo único que tienes es esta pieza



 que va al neutro y de ahí a la linea del cordón de cable y no creo que y despues esta el PTC que me que va directo y en el otro extremo va a otro punto  como si fuera el PTC el que hace de tiempo para la bobina de arranque 

o no se 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lo que si estoy seguro que me traje el tester amarillo y no tiene para medir corriente alterna 

*Tengo un tester amarillo que no me sirve para naaada*  ♪♫


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ésto no es PTC es térmico


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Este diagrama se parece a lo que estoy desarmando y* el protector térmico* es el que va directo al neutro






esa pieza es esta

Ver el archivo adjunto 117085

y hace ruido, cuando lo moves hace ruido a maraca


----------



## J2C

.



Esa pieza es el Rele Amperométrico !!!



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> Esa pieza es el Rele Amperométrico !!!
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



perfecto eso lo deduje cuando me dijo *dosme*, pero si este corta cada 30 segundo y vuelve a arranca y hace ese ruido como que tiene una pieza suelta adentro puede que este quemado 

gracias *Juanka* por la ayuda.


----------



## J2C

Eso funciona durante el arranque del motor, debido a la gran corriente inicial que toma el mismo para vencer la inercia.

 Una vez que despega abre el circuito del bobinado de arranque del motor, es equivalente al centrifugo que solian tener los motores de los motobombeadores de agua.


 En ruido que hace al uno agitarlo es normal, pero debido a su *propio sistema de funcionamiento* solo tiene una posición física para que funcione normal, si lo pones al revés no funciona como corresponde. He visto en un local que me da trabajos de tv y se dedican a heladeras/lavarropas que hay diversos modelos y suelen equivocarse ellos mismos al cambiarlos.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-

 P.D.: Le escapo a todo lo que sea motores, solo tengo ese conocimiento básico.


----------



## solaris8

la heladera que empezo el tema, es una tipo bolita, usan termostato (no recuerdo si magnetico o de ambiente), no los comunes y si esta original el amperometrico esta junto 
si es termostato lo mejor es re cablear todo y poner termostato y arranque nuevos


----------



## javierclima

intentaste hacerlo partir directo el motor? o haz medido el amperaje de consumo de la fases para compararlo con la nominal?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

javierclima dijo:


> intentaste hacerlo partir directo el motor? o haz medido el amperaje de consumo de la fases para compararlo con la nominal?



arriba dice que no tengo el tester para medir corriente alterna y para mañana la mando a 220 si vuela vuela que no ni no


----------



## yosimiro

Hola SSTC, ¿ya hiciste eso que alguna vez me explicó Dosmetros?


"Fijate si el térmico tiene continuidad , si es SI , lo conectás al medio de las dos bobinas 9,2 y 25 , que será línea y lo ponés a una pata de un enchufe.

De la otra pata del enchufe pasas por un interruptor y vas a 9,2.

Unís 9,2 y 25 con un pulsador tipo timbre.

Conectás con conectores espada reformados "

Ver el archivo adjunto 105325


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gracias por la ayuda, pero es lo mismo


----------



## yosimiro

Perdón, no es que no haya leído el tópico, pero entre tantas sugerencias, se me pasó.

De todos modos…

El dibujito mío es más lindo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y tiene los _Jomiages_ de las _boninas_


----------



## solaris8

ya me perdi....porque no arranca o salta el termico!!!???


----------



## Don Plaquetin

solaris8 dijo:


> ya me perdi....porque no arranca o salta el termico!!!???



El que arregla heladera aca en la ciudad de *villa gesell* dice que es porque esta mal de presión. El motor hace mucha fuerza por la presión y se frena, el protector térmico se calienta y corta... Eso me dijo el y sugirió un cambio de bocha, no dijo nada de arreglar y YO pregunte al FORO *¿Que pasa si lo conecto en forma directa?* eso, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay cuatro posibilidades :


1ª - Tiene gas de mas , trabaja sobrecargada y salta el térmico.
2ª - Queda pegado el relé de arranque, consumiendo de más y salta el térmico
3ª - El térmico está dañado.
4ª - Motor forfai

No tenés otro térmico para probar ?

Hacé la prueba del post 47 , si tiene gas de más a la media hora debe congelar a lo bestia el caño que retorna a la bocha. Si éste fuera el caso , comprate una "válvula pinche" (en deremate valen 30 o 40 pesos) para ir sacándole de a poco 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-515673104-valvula-ajustable-pinche-para-refrigeracion-14-516-38-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-518468958-valvula-ajustable-pinche-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-514935213-vlvula-pinche-12-a-58-_JM_


----------



## foso

Mi duda es simple, el protector térmico de una heladera debe ir pegado al compresor ?? En caso que si, se puede pegar con poxipol por ejemplo?

Le estoy arreglando la heladera a mi abuela y le cambié protector térmico y rele porque se prendieron fuego. Es una media viejita Columbia 1500.

Este es el protector:


----------



## el-rey-julien

va arrimado al compresor de otra manera no cumpliría su función 
 ,los motores suelen tener una chapita donde se agarra el protector ,quita el viejo y colocale el nuevo


----------



## yosimiro

Tal vez calce en algo como esto.



De todos modos, la resina epoxi, supuestamente soporta hasta 180 grados, y tiene la característica, de conducir bastante bién el calor.
Pero...

Mejor buscar.

Y también, podría ser que calce en el relay, pero _*mirando*_ hacia la "bocha".


----------



## solaris8

foso: el protector termico....

Ver el archivo adjunto 143612

foso....posicion correcta....poxipol!!


----------

